# Sidi Dragon 2 SRS 2007 / 20008



## 4l3x (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich will mir neue Schuhe kaufen...
Dabei sollens die Dragons werden. doch kann mir jemand den genauen unterschied zwischen modell aus 07 und 08 sagen?

zum preis: bei sportbuck.com gibts sie für 149 - leider nicht in 44 / 45
Sonst find ich sie für 189 und die 2008er für 210.
welche soll ich mir denn nun zulegen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Scalpel3000 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, hier mal die folgende Auflistung:

Dragon SRS aus 2006







Dragon-2 SRS aus 2007






Dragon-2 SRS carbon 2007/2008






mehr kenne ich nicht...
und den neuen Schuh in weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brutzler (19. Dezember 2007)

Der 2008er in weiß sieht live irgenwie viel besser aus als aufm Foto. Da aber der preis von 250 nicht gering war und im laden war mehr wie Probe tragen und angugge nicht drin.........die älteren Modelle sind mir nicht bekannt, ist auch nicht nötig 

Wenn du jetzt nicht unbedingt Schuhe brauchst dann warte doch bis März wenns wieder warm ist, weil bei den jetztigen Temp. wirst du Dicke Socken brauchen und im Sommer ist der dann ausgeleiert.


----------



## 4l3x (19. Dezember 2007)

erstmal danke.. ich weiss wie die einzelnen modelle ausschauen 
aber der unterschied von 07 auf 08 scheint einfach ganz rote stollen im gegensatz zu 07 mit schwarzen stollen zu sein.

meinst du wirklich die schuhe leiern sich sich mit dicken socken aus? glaube nicht so. fahre ja eh mit überschuhen..


----------



## prozak (19. Dezember 2007)

4l3x schrieb:


> erstmal danke.. ich weiss wie die einzelnen modelle ausschauen
> aber der unterschied von 07 auf 08 scheint einfach ganz rote stollen im gegensatz zu 07 mit schwarzen stollen zu sein.
> 
> meinst du wirklich die schuhe leiern sich sich mit dicken socken aus? glaube nicht so. fahre ja eh mit überschuhen..


ausleiern tut da nix. warum aber überschuhe ein ausleiern verhindern sollten, ist mir ein rätsel. persönlich, hab ich mich damals für die 2006er version entschieden, die a) jetzt billiger und b) imho schöner ist. ein unterschied hab ich auch nicht erkennen können.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (19. Dezember 2007)

4l3x schrieb:


> erstmal danke.. ich weiss wie die einzelnen modelle ausschauen
> aber der unterschied von 07 auf 08 scheint einfach ganz rote stollen im gegensatz zu 07 mit schwarzen stollen zu sein.
> meinst du wirklich die schuhe leiern sich sich mit dicken socken aus? glaube nicht so. fahre ja eh mit überschuhen..



Das ist so nicht "RISCHTISCH".... 
denn die Beschriftung Dragon-2 SRS carbon in Verbindung mit einer Sichtcarbon Sohle ist der unterschied zum Dragon-2 SRS 
und außerdem sind die Stollen/schraub-Sohlen nicht schwarz sondern rot-gelb-schwarz


----------



## 4l3x (19. Dezember 2007)

also 07 = nicht sicht carbonsohle 
08 = sichcarbonsohle
oder wie?

@prozak: ohne übershuh mit dicken socken
 mit überschuhen normale socken..


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe auf der Eurobike dieses schöne Teil fotografiert:














Und das ist das Preisschild:






Allerdings handelt es sich dabei um den SRS Carbon. Schätze mal, dass der Schuh für rund 250,00 Euro zu haben sein wird.


----------



## 4l3x (19. Dezember 2007)

hab ebengrad gute bilder der 08 gefunden. damit hat sich acuh die frage wegen sichtcarbon beantwortet! es werden wohl 08er in schwarz  weiss ist zwar geil aber im dreck


----------



## Scalpel3000 (19. Dezember 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der Eurobike dieses schöne Teil fotografiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind doch die gleichen wie in meinem BILD..... 

Aaaaaber weiß..ne ne..!! 

fürs RR evtl. noch O.K...aber beim MTB "geht ja gar nicht"..außerdem sieht datt ja noch zusätzlich "Stockschwul" aus...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Dezember 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Aaaaaber weiß..ne ne..!!
> 
> fürs RR evtl. noch O.K...aber beim MTB "geht ja gar nicht"..außerdem sieht datt ja noch zusätzlich "Stockschwul" aus...



Weiß ist doch richtig cool! Und ich bin nicht stockschwul. Habe Modell 2007 in schwarz und in weiß. Die weißen habe ich zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis bekommen. Weiß für trockene Bedingungen, schwarz für den Rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (20. Dezember 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Weiß ist doch richtig cool! Und ich bin nicht stockschwul. Habe Modell 2007 in schwarz und in weiß. Die weißen habe ich zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis bekommen. Weiß für trockene Bedingungen, schwarz für den Rest.



Daran sieht man doch schon das die in weiß keiner haben will ....sonst würden die doch nicht so verschleudert werden in weiß... 

Ne Spass..optisch finde ich die auch "SUPER" aber zum MTB fahren vielleicht nicht soo dolle...weil nach der Trockenheit kommt meist Regen...und dann wirds matschig..!

HUT ab 2x SIDI Dragon.....  
Da würde ich immer links = weiß und rechts= schwarz anziehen..das wäre dann "Ultra-Cool"...........


----------



## 4l3x (20. Dezember 2007)

hab se mir nun zugelegt bei bycicle-parts.de auch wenn da steht nicht lieferbar. hab sie angeschrieben und sie ahben doch welche auf lager ! also schlagt zu. sind sogar versandkostenfrei...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. Dezember 2007)

Moin, 
hier die NEUEN 2008er SIDI DRAGON-2 carbon.....
Versand war SUPER Schnell und zum Preis....seht selbst--


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2007)

Moin Leute, 
ich habe leider einen breiten Fuß und finde diesen Schuh echt super, aber leider finde ich ihn nicht inder MEGA-Version. Hat jemand eine Idee wo es diesen Schuh als MEGA gibt oder wird er nicht Hergestellt. Gibt es evtl. eine gute Alternative die ihr empfehlen könnt.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## matzeberlin (4. Januar 2008)

was wiegen denn die dragon 2 carbon?

meine dragon 1 wiegen in 44 mit cleats 824gr.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. Januar 2008)

Moin, hier mal wieder etwas zum "wichtigen" Schuhgewicht:

Sidi Dragon-1 von 2005 Gr. 44 ohne Cleats






Sidi Dragon-2 Carbon aktuell Gr.44 ohne Cleats






Specialized Carbon Gr.43/44 ohne Cleats






Shimano Cleats SH-51







Ich hoffe das hilft übers wochenende....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzeberlin (6. Januar 2008)

danke für die bilder! und die werte!


----------



## franky69 (9. Januar 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier die NEUEN 2008er SIDI DRAGON-2 carbon.....
> Versand war SUPER Schnell und zum Preis....seht selbst--



...man kann auf der Quittung nich ganz erkennen, wo du sie her hast   
Verrätst du es uns?


----------



## Nili (12. Januar 2008)

Test!


----------



## 4l3x (12. Januar 2008)

also ich hab meine jetzt seit dem 24.! hab vergessen bilder zu posten... 
die dinger sind echt geil! nie wieder was anderes


----------



## ragetty (18. Februar 2008)

_ich habe leider einen breiten Fuß und finde diesen Schuh echt super, aber leider finde ich ihn nicht inder MEGA-Version. Hat jemand eine Idee wo es diesen Schuh als MEGA gibt oder wird er nicht Hergestellt. Gibt es evtl. eine gute Alternative die ihr empfehlen könnt._

ich schliesse mich hier an - habe eh' breitere füße und würd' gern wissen ob die dragons "breitfüßler" tauglich sind ... 

danke, ragetty


----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. Februar 2008)

Bei welcher Schuhgröße, wie breit ist denn der Fuß..??

Mess den mal nach und stell den mal am besten mit FOTO hier ein....

Breiter FUSS..??


----------



## ragetty (22. Februar 2008)

bevor ich meinen fuß unter der kamera halte, gibt es denn von keinem die einfache aussage ob die Sidis eh' breiter oder schmaler geschnitten sind?

ich z.B. würde von der länge her schuhgröße 40/41 nehmen, wegen der breite aber brauche ich in der tat meistens 42, und auch oft 43, je nach schnitt.

vielleicht geh' am besten in einen laden rein ...

ragetty


----------



## jasper (22. Februar 2008)

wenn ich das recht in erinnerung habe, sind sidi-schuhe schmal geschnitten. zu schmal für mich.


----------



## Eagle23 (22. Februar 2008)

Ahoi

Ich hab die SIDI Dominator Schuhe in der MEGA Version.

Da ich auch nen breiten Fuss hab, hab ich lange gesucht und die Sidi's gefunden.
Die passen 1a an meine Breitreifen...  

Weiss nur nicht, ob es die Dragon auch in MEGA gibbet


----------

